# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  operacion me onde ne melci

## jonidah

Pershendetje,
Uroj te jeni mire te gjithe. do iu lutesha te me informonit nese keni info lidhur me nderyrjen me sonde ne melci(mamaja ime ka kancer ne melci,dhe do i nenshtrohet kesaj nderyrje,por askush spo me informon ). sa e dhimbshme eshte si procedur,a duhet shume per te marr veten? ju lutem nese keni degjuar histori te ngjashme ,shkruajini. ju falenderoj ne avance.

----------


## broken_smile

me vjen keq per nenen jonidah. uroj te shkoje cdo gje mire  :buzeqeshje: 

me mire se mjeket qe e kane ne kure, ne ketu nuk mund te themi. sepse cdo rast eshte i vecante dhe nuk e njohim historine mjekesore te nenes. pyeti mjeket qe e ndjekin nenen, ata do te te shpjegojne me hollesi ne lidhje me proceduren dhe cfare ndodh me pas.

----------

drague (23-04-2017)

----------

